# Installer application flex air sur ipad...



## ndhennin (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'installer pour test une application compilée en flex air sur mon ipad. C'est en fait une application Saas développé en flex 4 (donc nécessitant flash). Elle a été compilée version air et ca marche nickel. J'aimerais maintenant la mettre sur un Ipad pour voir si cela fonctionne et à quoi cela ressemble.
Mais voilà, je ne suis pas développeur et n'ai personne dans mon entourage capable de m'expliquer comment transférer et installer mon fichier .air sur l'Ipad.
Je me suis dis que pour pouvoir l'installer (sans jailbreaker) il fallait certainement avoir le SDK que j'ai téléchargé et installer. Mais là, je suis devant un grand moment de solitude pour trouver comment envoyer mon app sur l'ipad....

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2011)

ndhennin a dit:


> donc nécessitant *flash*


Sur iOS ???  Il va falloir en dire deux mots à Steeve


----------



## ndhennin (12 Février 2011)

Flex air convertie une application flex (nécessitant flash) en application executable sur un iphone ou un ipad, donc sans flash.
D'où ma question


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2011)

Pour installer ton appli sur un appareil il faut s'inscrire à "iOS Developer Program" : $99


----------



## ndhennin (14 Février 2011)

et l'Ios developer program est quelque chose différent du SDK ?
Je veux dire : je me suis installé le SDK sur mon mac, mais même avec ça, je ne pourrais pas transférer mon appli sur l'Ipad ? Cela veut dire qu'il faut adhérer au programme et que là, on aura une appli ou une fonctionnalité supplémentaire qui va me permettre d'envoyer l'appli sur mon ipad pour pouvoir tester ? j'ai tout compris ou je suis encore à l'ouest ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2011)

ndhennin a dit:


> et l'Ios developer program est quelque chose différent du SDK ?
> Je veux dire : je me suis installé le SDK sur mon mac, mais même avec ça, je ne pourrais pas transférer mon appli sur l'Ipad ? Cela veut dire qu'il faut adhérer au programme et que là, on aura une appli ou une fonctionnalité supplémentaire qui va me permettre d'envoyer l'appli sur mon ipad pour pouvoir tester ? j'ai tout compris ou je suis encore à l'ouest ?



oui surtout que tu vas avoir access a la creation de la clef te permettant d'ouvrir une connexion et les instructions pour que ton device soit reconnu, xcode te montreras d'autres options


----------

